# why cant i install flashplayer 9?



## crazynoodle (Jul 23, 2006)

when i try it asks if i want to install activex (i say yes), box comes up saying install/dont install (click install), and then nothing happens

(this is from the adobe site)

it said it could be because of flash player 8 so i uninstalled that but now it still wont work and im without flashplayer!

please help


----------



## gwrfargo (Dec 14, 2004)

I have been having the same problem. Each time the computer tells you to install
Flash Player you first have to use the official "Adobe Flash Player Uninstall Program."
Google this to get the uninstall program. Download and use the uninstaller before you try to install Adobe Flash
Player again. 
I suggest you keep a short-cut of the "Uninstall Program" on your desktop because
you will probably need it again. I think Adobe has a problem with their software. I hope
this is of some help for you.
Gary


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Flash Player Uninstaller

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_14157


----------



## crazynoodle (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for responses but this dosnt work...i think i now have flash player back but i still cant see utube videos


----------



## crazynoodle (Jul 23, 2006)

any one got more ideas?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

crazynoodle said:


> any one got more ideas?


Have you got shockwave player see here


----------



## Kate79 (Jan 16, 2007)

Didn't want to start a new thread as this one is already here!

Right my friend is having problems downloading Flash Player 9. She has just bought a new laptop & it's currently running with XP, IE6, Shockwave, Flash Player 6 & Quicktime. We have tried updating her Flash Player to version 9 but it won't download from the website. Is this because we need to update her IE to version 7? in order for Flash Player 9 to download?

What started this problem is when she registered to mypsace. she can view simple profiles, but when it comes to profiles with videos & slide shows they just will not load at all, not even a little bit. Does myspace require Flash Player 9? You see my laptop runs with IE7 & Flash Player 9 & myspace works fine for me!

Hope that wasn't to confusing  


If it is a Flash Player problem could anyone post a direct download link for Flash Player 9 pleease as this would be very helpfull. Just in case we still have problems downloading it from the site  

Thanks for any advice :up:


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You don't need IE7, here is the download for Flash Player 9. See the instructions, you need to download it to your desktop and close your browser and all programs. If you have problems, check this support page.


----------



## Kate79 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for that hopefully it will sort it out. This might sound like a silly question, but do you need to uninstall the current flash player before downloading the new one? Because we have tried to download flash player 9 already from the site, but it doesn't seem to work. The install box never appears & we have checked the security settings in IE & it's all set to medium so it allows ActiveX Controls


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Are you saving the installer to the desktop or are you opening from their location? You need to save to desktop. Are you able to download anything else? If it will not save to desktop, check in IE> Internet Options> Security tab> in the Internet Zone, click Custom Settings button. Under Downloads, make sure that File download is set to Enable. Also that ActiveX controls and plug-ins are Enable.


----------



## Kate79 (Jan 16, 2007)

Unfortunately i'm not at the computer with the problem. We haven't tried downloading it to the desktop because the first install box that is supposed to appear doesn't. I'm not sure how to download it to the desktop to be honest, i've only ever downloaded it straight into IE on mine. At what point do you save it to your desktop, does it prompt you where to save it? It's been a while since i downloaded it & i can't remember


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You click on the Download link and a dialog box will ask if you want to save or open. Select Save and when prompted where, just select desktop. When you have it saved on the Desktop. You need to uninstall your older version before you install the new. Here is a link for instructions to uninstall.
 How to uninstall the Adobe Flash Player plug-in and ActiveX control


----------



## katersa (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for the information. Did as you said, now have a working Flash9. Thank you again.


----------

